# Mehrere Bilder gleichzeitig bearbeiten



## andyusw (29. August 2003)

Hi,

hab hier viele, unterschiedlich große Bilder, in die alle eine Mail-Adresse reingeschrieben werden soll und das möglichst transparent und zentriert.

Wie kann man das am besten machen?


MfG
Andy


----------



## Mythos007 (29. August 2003)

Such mal bitte nach dem Stichwort "Stapelverarbeitung" oder "Aktion"


----------



## andyusw (29. August 2003)

Danke.. habs gefunden. Mir is vor allem auch der passende Suchbegriff net eingefallen


----------

